# Im cured after severe DP/DR but there is still one thing



## cypriot (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys I have been cured after 2 years of severe dp/dr it took so much work I almost faced everything that I could possibly can.

The main and most depressing sympton for me was the vision of dp/dr and it was making me feel so detached and it was the thing that I was thinking all day long.

Now my vision is normal everything seems pretty real and I feel lıke my old self again with my old emotiouns and feelings but I am still aware of this dp/dr vision sympton and Im thinking about it all day long and cant quit it I dont know why. I want to concentrate on other stuff but its distracting me so much I feel like my perception is changed to dp/dr is it possible ? or I just need some more time to recover ? but its the same since the day I rocevered I think about the same thing and look around with the same perception. I look for dimensions and things that makes me feel comfortable about my vision is ok. I need some help because I want to continue to my life normally I want to let this go fully. I have a really good life which I tried to improve it even I was with this condition now I realise how much good things I did while I was in this condition but now I need to continue I need to live my life to live not for trying to get rid of dp/dr.

Thank you


----------



## cypriot (Jul 17, 2014)

anyone ?


----------



## 3ean (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey cypriot. Try to understand DP as a hypochondriac illness. If you thought your vision was weird while you had DP and once you were out of DP you felt you didn't see a difference, you will still try to change and examine your perception. What you need to understand is that there is nothing wrong with your perception. You only think there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

cypriot said:


> Hey guys I have been cured after 2 years of severe dp/dr it took so much work I almost faced everything that I could possibly can.
> 
> The main and most depressing sympton for me was the vision of dp/dr and it was making me feel so detached and it was the thing that I was thinking all day long.
> 
> ...


The same is happening to me!!! I feel much better but it is exactly this that you posted that throws me off and makes me feel weeeird. I cant stop thinking about it either- please explain more? is it like you are constantly checking if you are ok/normal or if you see the way you used to before dp?

hmm..or maybe I'm still dereazlied and haven't healed yet? I still feel pretty crazy x.x


----------



## cypriot (Jul 17, 2014)

Lina2014 said:


> The same is happening to me!!! I feel much better but it is exactly this that you posted that throws me off and makes me feel weeeird. I cant stop thinking about it either- please explain more? is it like you are constantly checking if you are ok/normal or if you see the way you used to before dp?
> 
> hmm..or maybe I'm still dereazlied and haven't healed yet? I still feel pretty crazy x.x


Yese exactly ım constantly checking ıf ım ok or normal maybe its because ım scared that it happens again... When did it start for you ?


----------



## ThaDon (Sep 5, 2014)

that just means it's not fully gone yet. i got out of dp/dr in February and i can tell you that you'll definitely know when it's over. none of that will bother you.

unfortunately i put myself right back in dp/dr in july lol


----------



## _SailedAway (Aug 31, 2014)

DP is fuel by your own thought. If you over analyze the disorder you won't ever stop thinking about it. I notice when I am around friends and not thinking of DP I just have some headaches and that's it. When I am on my own and I feel the headaches I start analyzing them with DP which puts me into a tired daze and makes me daydream like crazy. Try your best to not over-analyze it, that's one of the biggest leaps. Don't be afraid of it happening again, keep yourself occupied outside of stress/high anxiety causing areas. More people get fully cured rather than relapsing. Most people that relapsed either tried too hard or still has something bothering them.


----------



## jxz (Aug 28, 2014)

cypriot said:


> Now my vision is normal everything seems pretty real and I feel lıke my old self again with my old emotiouns and feelings but I am still aware of this dp/dr vision sympton and Im thinking about it all day long and cant quit it I dont know why. I want to concentrate on other stuff but its distracting me so much I feel like my perception is changed to dp/dr is it possible ? or I just need some more time to recover ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi, I came across an article from the link below. It mentions DP/DR sometimes bring people into related OCD world.

I know you have fully recovered so it might not help you much but is worth a read.

http://www.anxietysecrets.com/depersonalization-and-derealization.html

*Triggering Thoughts*

Many people with depersonalization issues spend too much time on certain existential or philosophical thoughts. If anxiety is involved with these thoughts, and mental rituals to combat the anxiety, it crosses over into the OCD world:

*Existential / Philosophical OCD* - Spending excessive amounts of time contemplating existence, awareness, or one's mortality.

*Example Thoughts of Existential OCD:*


How can reality exist? 
Do I exist?
Does the rest of the world exist? 
Is everything just an illusion?
What is awareness?
Who/what process is doing the awareness of my thinking?
How am I capable of doing this? 
How am I doing the thinking right now?
What is the nature of reality?
How do I control my movements?


----------

